# How to make almost 1 MILLION bells Guide:



## AniseTea (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a game guide I have devised, please note that all of the facts were actually calculated by my own experience it the game (I didn't find the video till later!).  Therefore, this guide was purely written by me: AniseTea.  Do feel free to use it and share; however, please do not claim it as your own work as I spent lots of time, tears, and bells into getting this information!

How to make ALMOST 1 MILLION BELLS: 

You need the island!

If you exclusively catch the beetles on the island palm trees (6-15-13 EDIT: AVOID THE RED & WHITE GOLIATH 6,000b) then they should be about 8,000-12,000b and you can take 40 items home with you, so 8,000(40)=320,000b and if you make 3 Island runs you then 320,000(3)=960,000b. Lets also note that this is if you only catch the 8,000b bugs so if you catch the 12,000b ones you will make even more.

The rich town ordinance will also give you about 20% more bells so 20% of 320,000b is 64,000b so 320,000+64,000=384,000b!  So if you had the rich town ordinance and did three Island runs then the minimum you should make is 1,152,000.

However; in my experience I actually raked in an average of 338,000b (with no ordinance, but including 12,000b beetles!), but with the ordinance it should be around 405,000b.  So 3 Island runs would bring me up to 1,215,000b!

Also remember that to go to the island costs 1,000b each time so be sure to subtract #of island trips(1,000b).

So here are the formulas I devised:

NO rich town ordinance the minimum: [40(8,000b)]#of Island trips- # of trips to Island(1,000b)=Total bells

NO rich town ordinance but variety of palm tree bugs: [#of bugs(8,000b)+#of bugs(12,000b)]# of Island trips- # of trips to Island(1,000b)=Total bells

LinandKo vid that may give tips for cutting time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfn8mH_U9IQ

If there are any errors I will gladly edit anything!  I wrote this with the intentions of making our lives easier in Animal Crossing: New Leaf!

I apologize for the confusion with the beetle types!  As long as you only catch the beetles in the coconut/palm trees on the beach and AVOID THE RED & WHITE GOLIATH BEETLES the minimum bells per beetle should be 8,000b!

HERE ARE THE BEETLES YOU WANT!!
8,000b Beetles: Horned Atlas, Cyclommatus Stag, & Horned Elephant
12,000b Beetles: Golden Stag & Horned Hercules

Here is a wiki that might help:
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Bugs


----------



## Rainy Day (Jun 15, 2013)

I get my island today!! I'm very excited to start making bells. Although it doesn't help the economy none unless there's inflation. lol!


----------



## jesughs (Jun 15, 2013)

You must've aced through algebra.

This is great, thank you for sharing your formula! This'll make earning money so much easier!


----------



## Isabella (Jun 15, 2013)

thank you for the information!!!


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 15, 2013)

Rainy Day said:


> I get my island today!! I'm very excited to start making bells. Although it doesn't help the economy none unless there's inflation. lol!



I know!! I'm really tempted by the extra 60,000b, but I really want to keep the pretty town ordinance in act still!!  I love the flowers so much!


----------



## intimeoflilacs (Jun 15, 2013)

I have to say that I have the rich town ordinance and my hybrids are really booming unlike any previous games! I wake up to at least 2 new hybrids and 3 new regular flowers everyday. How does that compare to the pretty town?

Also thanks for the guide!


----------



## Mia (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the guide. Can't wait for my island to open up to help get those bells.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2013)

AniseTea said:


> I know!! I'm really tempted by the extra 60,000b, but I really want to keep the pretty town ordinance in act still!!  I love the flowers so much!



You can! Just switch the ordinance to Rich town before you go and then to Beautiful town after yo come back!


----------



## Castaway Drew (Jun 15, 2013)

These formulas...

Gotta love the AC wizards though, keep it up and awesome guide hahaha


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for this! I will be sure to use this!


----------



## Kepora (Jun 15, 2013)

which beetles exactly are the ones you're bringing back? is it just any of the beetles you catch on the faces of trees, or are they specific beetles you're looking for?


----------



## intimeoflilacs (Jun 15, 2013)

This is the simplest guide I've found. I generally catch the 40 bugs straight away then start switching out less pricey beetles with more expensive ones I catch. Also I scare away bugs with low values so high valued ones can replace them.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 15, 2013)

Kepora said:


> which beetles exactly are the ones you're bringing back? is it just any of the beetles you catch on the faces of trees, or are they specific beetles you're looking for?



Actually I forgot to add in a clause! (I'll add it in after this post)  As long as you only catch the beetles in the coconut/palm trees on the beach and AVOID THE RED & WHITE GOLIATH BEETLES the minimum bells per beetle should be 8,000b!

8,000b Beetles: Horned Atlas, Cyclommatus Stag, & Horned Elephant
12,000b Beetles: Golden Stag & Horned Hercules

Here is a wiki that might help:
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Bugs


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been on rich town for a while now...still broke! Lollo!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh, I always thought the red & white beetle was good... hm thanks!!  :3


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I will try out your method tomorrow when the shops open


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 7, 2017)

I got 1,000,000 from a friend who had the game since its release date.


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 7, 2017)

I recommend this! It's not an easy method for some inexperienced bug catches, but the outcome is well worth it! Good luck to all the people who do this! <3

*Tip: It helps spawn beetles on palm trees more if you cut down the regular trees, dig up bushes, and destroy flowers to prevent other bugs from spawning. It also helps to chop at least 4 palm trees since certain beetles spawn on certain trees. Here's a good layout, but it helps to get rid of the top two closest to the island shop. 
*


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 7, 2017)

If you go online to someone with a high turnip price, you can make infinite bells. I fell like I'm cheating, but I'm not the one TTing so whatever.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 7, 2017)

I actually worked the same basic method out independently some time ago, but because of having to balance real world responsibilities I don't have the time or energy to do 3 runs a night. 2 if I'm lucky.

Also, it helps to catch the sharks and the blue marlin and napoleonfish in addition to the beetles, and the rainbow stag as well. This way you have a chance to cut down on time since you have more options. Just not the ocean sunfish, it's worth less than the goliath beetle


----------

